# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Homestay The Seen House Đà Lạt bức tranh thủy mạc bên hồ

## mrtran

*Tọa lạc lại Hồ Tuyền Lâm Đà Lạt - The Seen House* , là một trong những cái tên gây thương nhớ xuyến xao lòng với biết bao nỗi lòng những người yêu Đà Lạt. Nơi đây tràn đầy những tình cảm như chính cái tên của mình, đầy ắp cả một trời thương nhớ. Không kiều diễm cũng chẳng kiêu sa, không lộng lẫy cũng chẳng tấp nập nhưng homestay The Seen House lại lôi cuốn mọi người bằng khung cảnh mơ hồ, lãng đãng của bức tranh thủy mặc đậm chất thơ bên hồ Tuyền Lâm.
__
*Đường đi đến The Seen House - Vườn Thương*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt tầm 10 phút đi xe máy, The Seen House nằm sát đường lớn có chổ đậu xe lớn, đường Hoa cẩm Tú Cầu trên google map. Bạn đi xe trung chuyển chỉ cần nói bác tài đến The Seen bến thuyền Tuyền Lâm.
Homestay này nằm trong khu du lịch quốc gia Tuyền Lâm. Từ đây di chuyển đến các địa điểm du lịch quanh đây rất thuận lợi. Chính vì thế đây là điểm lưu trú yêu thích của nhiều khách thơ. Gợi ý cho bạn một vài địa điểm “must come” quanh The Seen House nhé!

Bến du thuyền Tuyền Lâm (từ đây có thể đi thuyền tham quan toàn khu vực hồ, Rừng Lá Phong) 1 phút.Đập nước Hồ Tuyền Lâm 2 phút.Thác Datanla 5 phút.Chùa Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm 10 phútKhu du lịch Đá Tiên 12 phút.Làng Bình An 15 phút.Làng Đất sét 18 phút.Đồi Pinhat 20 phút.


*Phòng tại The Seen House*


Diện tích sử dụng 30m2.Giường king 2m2.Phòng tắm nóng lạnh, nhà vệ sinh bên trong, đầy đủ đồ sinh hoạt cá nhân: máy sấy, bàn là…Trà, cafe, nước suối miễn phí trong phòng.Có ban công uống trà, cafe, view hồ cực chất.Có phòng khách.Phù hợp gia đình.Em bé miễn phí.
Kiến trúc của The Seen House còn có đến 7 phòng, gồm 5 phòng riêng và 2 phòng gia đình, nội thất được thiết kế theo phong cách tối giản và trang bị kỹ lưỡng với những thiết bị khách sạn cao cấp. Phía trước nhà có một khoảng sân nhỏ có thể kê bàn ghế ngồi thưởng trà mỗi chiều. Chủ nhân The Seen cũng cực tâm lí khi thiết kế cho chúng mình một khu vực riêng để tổ chức party bên dưới. Các bạn có thể thỏa thích chuẩn bị đồ ăn, tổ chức tiệc nướng BBQ, đốt lửa trại ở đây. Nhưng vì nằm trong khu nghỉ dưỡng nên chúng mình chú ý hạn chế các hoạt động gây ồn sau 10h đêm nhé.

___Không gian nội thất phòng điều bằng gỗ sẽ làm bạn ấm áp hơn trong tiết trời se lạnh của Đà Lạt_
*Thông tin liên hệ và giá phòng của homestay The Seen House*

The Seen House Đà Lạt giá bao nhiêu ? là câu hỏi mà nhiều người đặt ra với một homestay có không gian tuyệt đẹp và ngoài ra còn có cả quán caphe view hồ tuyệt đẹp thì ai cũng nghỉ rằng giá phòng The House Đà Lạt sẽ rất cao nhưng thật chất giá phòng tại đây không cao chút nào các bạn nhé. 

*Giá phòng tại The Seen House*

Thông thường giá phòng The Seen House Đà Lạt tầm 1 triệu/đêm/nguyên căn. Sức chứa tối đa 5 người. Trên 3 người phụ thu thêm.

Nhận phòng sau 2h chiều.Trả phòng trước 12h trưa.
Tuy nhiên The Seen rất hay chạy các chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt để chiều lòng khách hàng.
Nếu bạn không ăn sáng sẽ được giảm 100.000/căn.
Tuy nhiên bạn nên thử bữa sáng The Seen do chính tay chị chủ chuẩn bị nhé. Rất ngon và đảm bảo sạch, tươi hoàn toàn.
Ngay sát vách The Seen cũng có 2 nhà hàng đặc sản khá ổn, nếu muốn bạn có thể thử qua.

*Thông tin liên hệ của The Seen House*

Những thông tin cần thiết để bạn có thể dễ dàng *đặt phòng The Seen House Đà Lạt*

Địa chỉ: Vườn Thương, Hồ Tuyền Lâm,  Phường 3, Thành phố Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng.Điện thoại: 091 979 57 85 - 0928 079 555
Đây là tất tần tật những gì mình cảm nhận về The Seen House – một homestay đậm chất thơ mình cực kì yêu thích. Hi vọng đây sẽ là một địa chỉ các bạn sẽ ghé qua mỗi lần về thăm Đà Lạt mờ sương nhé!

*The Seen House - Địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng hoàn hảo*

Với không gian hướng nhìn thẳng ra hồ Tuyền Lâm, tầm nhìn ôm trọn Núi Voi, các căn nhà vẫn còn thoang thoảng mũi gỗ mộc, khung cửa sổ tràn ngập ánh nắng vào mỗi bình mình. Tất cả những điều ấy ở The Seen khiến chúng ta cảm nhận được sự trôi chảy của dòng thời gian để tận hưởng những tháng ngày nghỉ dưỡng yên bình tại Đà Lạt.
The Seen là món quà tuyệt vời nhất cho những bạn có tâm hồn nghệ sĩ, đậm chất thơ. Về đây, bạn có cơ hội sống chậm lại để yêu thương nhiều hơn.


_Không gian thoáng mát, tầm nhìn ra hồ nước sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy hư thả hơn_*Nét độc đáo tại Homestay The Seen House*
Nơi đây phù hợp cho nhiều loại hình lưu trú khác nhau. Đi một mình, đi với người thương, đi nhóm bạn… đều có phòng phù hợp với nhu cầu. Ít homestay nào có cả phòng dành cho gia đình như The Seen House.
Thiết kế gồm 3 phòng chính: 1 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng tắm, 1 phòng khách.
Vật liệu đa số là gỗ tự nhiên. Sàn, trần đều ốp gỗ nên cảm giác hòa mình vào thiên nhiên đến mức tối đa.
*The Seen House có không gian thật nên thơ*The Seen có những view cực kì đắt giá. Cửa chính nhìn thẳng ra hồ. Bao quanh là đủ các loại hoa lan và các cây thuốc quí. Thử tượng tượng ở trong căn nhà gỗ nhỏ ven hồ, nằm dài lười biếng trên chiếc ghế xếp, phóng tầm mắt ra xa xa là núi, là hồ. Còn gì thú vị hơn nào?
*Quán cafe The Seen House*
Ngoài không gian đẹp và yên tĩnh ra thì ngay tại homestay còn có một quán caphe kiếng view hồ cực chất mang chính tên của homestay luôn đó là "Caphe The Seen House" phục vụ nhưng khách ở homestay cũng như khách vãng lai, nơi đây có rất nhiều góc chụp ảnh view hồ rất đẹp

_Sớm mai yên bình bên người mình thương với tầm nhìn thế này thì còn gì bẳng nữa chứ___
*Những hình ảnh đẹp của The Seen House*








_Thưởng thức bữa ăn sáng và ly cà phe nóng bên không gian hồ thì tuyệt còn gì bằng nữa chứ_

_Nếu bạn không thích cảnh yên bình của hồ Tuyền Lâm thì bạn có thể vào trầm tư bên quầy Bar nhé__Tophomestay.vn - Lưu ý. _ Bài *review về homestay the Seen Houser Đà Lạt* tại chuyên mục *homestay Đà Lạt* nội dung bài viết và hình ảnh thuộc về bản quyền của Top Homestay. Mọi sao chép cần ghi rõ nguồn, tên tác giả, cùng với liên kết về nội dung tương ứng tại Tophomestay.vn.

----------

